# Shear bolt question



## joelenon10 (Aug 22, 2021)

Hey all,
I’m kinda new to owning a tractor and I have a post hole digger that I busted a shear bolt on. The manual says to pick up the bolts locally. My local north 40 and tsc don’t sell 3/8x3” shear bolts, they don’t have anything that long. I plan on checking a few other places Monday when they are open, but my question is, is a grade 2 bolt the same thing as a shear bolt?

Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Joe, welcome to the tractor forum. 

Grade 2 is the correct grade for a PHD shear bolt. See attached. 









Post hole digger shear bolts 3/8'' x 3'' grade 2, or ungraded, Everything Attachments


Post hole digger shear bolts 3/8' x 3' grade 2, or ungraded, Everything Attachments 6900HD, 6900 or Compact Post Hole Diggers for up to 12' augers



www.everythingattachments.com




.


----------



## joelenon10 (Aug 22, 2021)

Thanks Big T. Sweet, so I can just go to ace hardware and buy a box of 50 grade 2 bolts for like $30 instead of buying these 5 for $23, right?


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

Yup !!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

I hope you don't need 50 shear bolts...


----------



## joelenon10 (Aug 22, 2021)

Clifford B. said:


> Yup !!


Sweet, thanks


----------

